# Orbea Vento vs Bianci Via Narone Ultegra



## Flipside (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi All , I am in the market for a new bike I am looking at these two bikes, any opinions on these models. Any advice would be magic.

Cheers
Flipside


----------



## niftynomad (May 14, 2008)

Bought a Vento 300km's ago, and very happy with it. My Austalian edition came with full Ultegra all the way, and I'm finding it to be exactly where I'm at. I owned a Giant OCR 2 for many years and it was nice to upgrade completely!. Only negatives - the sketchy Look Delta pedals fitted (should I pipe bomb my bike shop?) and the thin grip tape on the slghty too flexy bars. Frame set and Aksium wheels great! Know nothing of the Bianci, but perhaps they could be overpriced - they are here inn Perth.
Good Luck.


----------



## dpr (Jul 17, 2007)

Ive just posted my own review of the Via Nirone here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=131316.

Hope it helps your decision.


----------

